

Design is a Search Problem [video] - hammerbrostime
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fThhbt23SGM

======
User9812
Hmm, the first 10 minutes had my attention, and I was agreeing on his points
that design is obviously subjective, and difficult to measure. With code, you
can spend a week refactoring a section of your project, and conclude with
certainty that it's better written. With design, you try to do the same, and
get 60% of people agreeing it's the right direction, and 40% saying you're
going the wrong way. This creates a lot of internal conflicts, and noise as
you try to reach your goal. I was hoping this talk was going to go into some
specifics of how we _can_ measure great design, and how we can clear some of
that noise and have more confidence in our decisions.

However, it seemed like the talk stopped after the intro, then it spent 30
minutes showcasing some odds and ends from his past work.

------
gghh
Nice talk. Also, first time saw Mike Bostock speaking (d3.js guy); I'd have
put that in the title too, Mike is... relevant.

~~~
hammerbrostime
True, I'm surprised I didn't put it in there

------
lcnmrn
I couldn't watch this more than the first minute of it. I did design for the
past ten years. I struggled all this time to come up with the best designs and
solutions for my clients. Then I noticed that all design patterns are
repeating. Eventually, I got bored. Picked up Django and Python programming in
2012 and never looked back. Now I'm starting with Objective-C (Cocoa). The
fact that you can code your ideas and design solutions at the same time is
such a relieve.

Design is not hard to do, but it's hard to master. It takes time, a lot of
time. But once you get it then there's not much else to learn. There are
design patterns repeating themselves, just like math formulas and theorems.

